# Indycarpers Invitational Carp Tournament, Indianapolis, IN September 4 2004



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Thought I would post this here as some people may have some interest. Planning on going. Any other OGF'ers planning on making the trek there? Should be a good time as usual:​​​*Indycarpers Invitational Carp Tournament
Sponsored by: Westside Bait and Tackle and Carp Anglers Group*​*What?:* Indycarpers Invitational Carp Tournament
*Where?:* White River, Downtown Indianapolis, IN
*When?:* Saturday, September 4, 2004
*Why?:* To compete for Trophy and Great Prizes and To Show Off Your Angling Skills!

*Entry: *$10.00 Per Person, Open to Anyone
*Big Fish: *Entry To be Collected at Registration for Big Fish Pool.
*Trophy:* A Plaque will be presented to the Carp Anglers Group member that catches the largest fish of CAG members Competing.
*Prizes:* Westside Bait and Tackle Has Donated some FANTASTIC Carping Prizes for this tournament, to be won by anyone that enters. The Plaque will only go to the CAG Member who catches the largest weight carp of the CAG members.

*Schedule of Events:*

_Saturday, September 4, 2004_

6:00AM: Peg Draw
6:30AM: Rules and Questions
7:00AM: Proceed to Pegs and Commence Chumming
8:00AM: Fishing Commences
6:00PM: Teardown and Cleanup
8:00PM: Pizza and Drinks at West Side Bait and Tackle / Awards Presentation

Contact Gilbert Huxley at 317-508-0012 for more information from 9:00AM-6:00PM Weekdays, and 9:00AM-9:00PM Weekends.

*West Side Bait & Tackle
*1507 W Vermont St 
Indianapolis, IN 46222-4316

Mapquest Location Here
(Use the GET DIRECTIONS TO ABOVE LOCATION feature found below the map at the above link to get directions to West Side from your location)


----------

